# New Friend Cliff



## weberhaus

We are super Excited to anncounce the addition of our new boy 
Cliff vom Haus Fasold He is a DDR German Import IPO1 titled male. :wild:
Here is a link to his pedigree
Cliff vom Haus Fasold - working-dog.eu


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Exciting! I am eager to see pictures of the new boy!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Congrats, he is gorgeous! Now more pics please. :wub:


----------



## itisdieter

Wow, you get to have the coolest dogs.

You have him yet?


----------



## Jacobs-mommy

Congratulations!


----------



## weberhaus

Thanks Cliff is here and he is a tough boy.
Here is a few pictures of him working for the first time here


----------



## GatorDog

Love his coloring! He looks awesome!


----------



## weberhaus

thanks he is so badly out of coat its hard to see his color. i cant wait for him to get his coat back in.
We are enjoying him so far and he loves to do stuff.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Malinda - you must stop stealing all the dogs I love! 

Nice dog!

VERY excited to watch him (and the rest of your crew)!

So, what's he like so far? Details please!


----------



## KZoppa

he's a good looking boy!!!


----------



## weberhaus

He is a large strong male. Very rich color. Very poor coat and health at the moment but he is getting better everyday. He is very pushy and handler strong. Med ball drive. Good work ethic. kind of looks like we took a grizzle bear from the forest. He moves very clear and clean in the front. Zw 73. huge feet. As his coat comes in more and more he is a very plush coat. grips and full and hard and he is balanced in his drives while working.


----------



## jaggirl47

Love him! He is a beauty. But, I am jealous of all your dogs.


----------



## CherLynn57

even if his coat isn't in - he's beautiful!


----------



## Samba

Nice!


----------



## weberhaus

Thanks we can't wait for this to get his coat back so we can take some nice pictures of him.


----------



## carmspack

what an interesting pedigree !!

Nice . 
Love the structure . 

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------

